# Cavs waive guard Tarence Kinsey



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> CLEVELAND (AP) -- The Cleveland Cavaliers have waived reserve guard Tarence Kinsey.
> 
> Kinsey made three starts last season for the Cavs and appeared in 50 games, averaging 2 points and 5.5 minutes per game. He played in nine playoff games.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/07/29/kinsey.cavs.ap/index.html


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

This guy had a good stint with the Grizzlies during the second half of the 06 - 07 season. I've never really seen him play though, shame.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

briaN37 said:


> This guy had a good stint with the Grizzlies during the second half of the 06 - 07 season. I've never really seen him play though, shame.


i watched him literally shut down kobe bryant & kill the lakers on the offensive side of the ball in a Grizzlies WIN that season. i've been a fan since. too bad Cleveland had no room or PT for this guy. when you make him a focal point, he can, is & was a Baller.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Fenerbahce signs Tarence Kinsey:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61289/20090825/fenerbahce_signs_tarence_kinsey/


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he has good talent but getting caught for drunk driving was the reason he was waived. teams may tolerate their star players making mistakes like that but when you're just barely making the roster, they would just let you loose.


----------

